

MPs want UK jail time for hacker  - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7707778.stm

======
barcoder
That's the first I'd heard of any UK politicians trying to help Gary McKinnon.
The whole situation is an absolute farce.. What Gary really needs is support
on the US side, if anyone reading this would like to get involved please
message me and I will help give you information from his family with how you
can help. Cheers.

------
axod
It's easier to prosecute a "hacker" and portray them as an evil terrorist,
than to admit your 'security' absolutely sucks.

------
sundeep
surely you mean "cracker".

